# Subwoofer selber bauen



## pipo91 (3. Januar 2013)

hi, ich hab zu dem Thema noch nix gefunden und wollte einfach mal fragen ob sich hier vielleicht noch jemand damit auskennt.
Ich würde mir demnächst also ein Subwoofer selber bauen, habe da an ein mivoc aw3000 chassi gedacht, und das ganze an ein mivoc am 120 aktivmodul.
das ganze soll später in schwarz Hochglanz strahlen und vom Design an die Pure acoustics Proxima angelegt sein.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein wenig helfen in bezug auf Größe, bassreflex und sowas
würd mich freuen, da ich von solchen berechnungsprogrammen einfach null ahnung hab und das ganze ja vernümpftig werden soll


----------



## Icedaft (3. Januar 2013)

www.selfmadehifi.de


----------



## soth (3. Januar 2013)

Wenn es vernünftig werden soll und du dich damit nicht gut auskennst, baue einen Bauvorschlag nach!
Hier gibt es beispielsweise Bausätze, ohne Gehäuse versteht sich.
Oft sind auch Gehäusevorschläge bei den Datenblättern der Chassis dabei.

Im Soundunterforum gibt es dazu auch ein, zwei Threads beispielsweise:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/250568-vario-sub-50-100-oder-doch-ganz-anderes.html


----------



## Metalic (3. Januar 2013)

Schau mal hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/243546-subwoofer-stereo-verstaerker-7.html#post4742932

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/250568-vario-sub-50-100-oder-doch-ganz-anderes.html

Da wird das Thema auch behandelt. Letzteres ist sogar relativ aktuell. Bei den Selbstbau-Fragen würde ich einfach mal den DIY-Vertreter Zappaesk hier im Forum anschreiben. Stört ihn bestimmt nicht und er kann dir bestimmt auch ein paar Fragen beantworten. Oder du wartest einfach, der schlägt hier bestimmt auch noch auf


----------



## pipo91 (3. Januar 2013)

Bauvorschläge habe ich auch schon viele gesehen, das vario wäre schon nichts für mich weil ich kein geschlossenes Gehäuse möchte und bisher hab ich auch noch keinen Bauvorschlag gesehen der auch vom Design 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 her in mein Zimmer passen würde, es sollte wirklich Bassreflex sein und nicht ganz so klobig und eckig wie jedes stinknormale sub


----------



## pipo91 (3. Januar 2013)

so in etwa sollte das aussehen, mein Problem ist wie gesagt das ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich sowas mit Programmen berechne, habs schon vergeblich probiert nur iwie wird das bei mir nix, das ganze sollte nur später nicht so eckig sondern wirklich rundlich werden ich denk mal das geht mit kleinen holz streben und ner menge spachtel, aber da müsst ich mich sowieso an nen bekanten wenden, der ist Tischler.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Januar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Letzteres ist sogar relativ aktuell. Bei den Selbstbau-Fragen würde ich einfach mal den DIY-Vertreter Zappaesk hier im Forum anschreiben. Stört ihn bestimmt nicht und er kann dir bestimmt auch ein paar Fragen beantworten. Oder du wartest einfach, der schlägt hier bestimmt auch noch auf


 
Da bin ich...



pipo91 schrieb:


> Bauvorschläge habe ich auch schon viele gesehen, das vario wäre schon nichts für mich weil ich kein geschlossenes Gehäuse möchte und bisher hab ich auch noch keinen Bauvorschlag gesehen der auch vom Design
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Was spricht denn aus deiner Sicht gegen ein geschlossenes Gehäuse? Wenn du das so kategorisch ausschließt würde mich das echt interessieren - aus meiner Sicht überwiegen die Vorteile eines geschlossenen Gehäuses ggü. einem Bassreflexgehäuse dramatisch! Anders gefragt, was sollte denn der Sub können? 

Das Design ist ja in deiner Verantwortung. Gerade bei nem Subwoofer ist man da recht frei. Man muss halt das Innenvolumen einhalten und ggf. das Bassreflexrohr in der richtigen Dimension bauen, alles andere ist erst mal egal - stabil muss es halt auch noch sein...

Bei exotischeren Konstruktionen wie Dipol, TML oder Horn ist man weniger frei, aber das ist ja vermutlich nichts für dich.


----------



## pipo91 (3. Januar 2013)

geschlossene Gehäuse schließe ich schon aus weil der Tieftöner den ich verbauen möchte wesentlich besser in BR Gehäusen spielen soll, dazu kommt das ich mit BR mehr Pegel rausholen kann, also kurz Geschlossen ist deswegen schon nicht drin.
Das Sub soll halt multifunktional einsetzbar sein, also fürs Heimkino sowie Musik.
aber schon mal danke für die Ganzen tipps und die Hilfe.
Vielleicht meld ich mich ja nochmal wenn das Sub Fertig ist.
Die tage steht aber erstmal ne Hifiwand an.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Januar 2013)

Und warum willst du ausgerechnet diesen Treiber einsetzen?
Du weißt schon, dass ein geschlossenes Gehäuse kleiner und der Bass präziser ist? 

Mit dem Chassis kann man auch geschlossen um die 30Hz rausholen. Zumindest dann wenn man ein wenig den Pegel im Subbass anhebt bzw. ein entsprechendes Modul nimmt. da bietet sich z.B. das AM120 an. Das Ganze in guten 50l und fertig.

Signifikant tiefer gehts mit Bassreflex auch nicht. Zugegeben der Maxpegel ist dann etwas größer. Wobei reden wir hier imherhin von nem 12" Chassis mit nem halben Zoll Auslenkung. Da kann man auch in nem geschlossenen Gehäuse ordentlich Dampf machen.

Wenn es unbedingt Bassreflex sein muss, dann schau mal unter Strassacker. Die haben x Bauvorschläge für das Chassis u.a. den ct 245 aus der Klang+Ton Mivoc K+T Pump it up -

Interessant, allerdings sollte man da mehrere Chassis nehmen ist der Bauvorschlag Versacube (geschlossen), dessen kompletter Artikel aus der Klang + Ton ebenfalls via google auffindbar ist (Mivoc K+T Versacube -). Das ist ein geschlossenes Subwoofersystem, dass kaskadierbar ist. Das Ding kann also bedarfsgerecht aufgebaut werden. Da es hier mit der Gehäusegröße echt auf die Spitze getrieben wurde ist das Ding aber nun wirklich nicht sehr laut - alleine zumindest.

Für beide (und alle anderen Subwoofer Bauvorschläge) gilt, dass das Gehäuse individualisierbar ist. D.h. du kannst auch einen kleinen Turm mit z.B. 2 oder 4 Versacubes bauen, der aus Einzelmodulen in der von dir gewünschten Bauform aufgebaut ist. Oder eben auch einen auf dem ct245 fußenden Sub, der ebenfalls ein Gehäuse deiner Wahl erhält und das Chassis "richtig herum" eingebaut hat.


----------



## pipo91 (4. Januar 2013)

ich hab bis jetzt einfach nur gutes über das Chassi gehört und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis soll der Hammer sein, gibt natürlich auch den awm 124 der wieder super in Geschlossenen Gehäusen spielen soll und vor allem weniger Volumen Schluckt, aber da mir Die Größe eigentlich egal ist und der Aw 3000 tiefer spielt hab ich mich für diesen in BR entschieden.
hab jetz auch schon mehrere Gehäuse gesehen auch die unter Strassacker, aber so ganz sagen die mir iwie nicht zu.
Könnte man denn nicht quasi ein rechteckiges Gehäuse bauen, welches man dann später abrundet, eventuell mit mdf streifen und holz spachtel oder gibts da holz was sich ein bisschen biegen läst ?


----------



## pipo91 (4. Januar 2013)

ach so und ich weis noch nicht genau wie viel liter ich dann bräuchte damit der bass auch schön tief runterkommt.
hab jetzt schon oft was von 70 oder 80 litern gelesen, wäre das wohl ok oder bräuchte ich da noch mehr ?!


----------



## Max76 (4. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir für den PC aus der Hobby HiFi 04/2012 den "Subwoofer aus der Portokasse" nachgebaut.

1x Tang Band W8-670C 30€
1x Mivoc AM 80 77€
1x Hobby HiFi 04/2012 nachbestellen 4€


oder

die Zeitschrft weg lassen und dafür
1x Tang Band WT-1427H Passiv Membran 15€
alles in eine KIste Bauen mit Netto 13L Volumen


In der kommenden Ausgabe der Hobby HiFi 02/2013 (24.01.2013) kommen noch mehr Bauvorschläge für den W8-670C mit Passiv Membran.


was darf den dein Subwoofer kosten als Bausatz ?


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Januar 2013)

pipo91 schrieb:


> ich hab bis jetzt einfach nur gutes über das Chassi gehört und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis soll der Hammer sein, gibt natürlich auch den awm 124 der wieder super in Geschlossenen Gehäusen spielen soll und vor allem weniger Volumen Schluckt, aber da mir Die Größe eigentlich egal ist und der Aw 3000 tiefer spielt hab ich mich für diesen in BR entschieden.
> hab jetz auch schon mehrere Gehäuse gesehen auch die unter Strassacker, aber so ganz sagen die mir iwie nicht zu.
> Könnte man denn nicht quasi ein rechteckiges Gehäuse bauen, welches man dann später abrundet, eventuell mit mdf streifen und holz spachtel oder gibts da holz was sich ein bisschen biegen läst ?


 
Das mit dem mehr an Tiefgang ist alles relativ. Interessant ist doch ob man es merkt ob ein Subwoofer noch 5Hz tiefer runter geht oder nicht - nein das merkt man normalerweise nicht. Zumal es praktisch kaum Programm gibt, das tatsächlich so tief runter geht, dass man einen 25Hz Subwoofer an die Grenze bringt.

Wieso interessieren dich die Gehäuseformen bei den Bauvorschlägen?  Wie ich dann doch schon das eine oder andere mal hier im Thread geschrieben habe ist die Gehäuseform ziemlich egal, solange das Innenvolumen passt! Du musst das Gehäuse ja eh selber bauen, dann bau es doch so wie du es magst!

Es gibt Biegesperrholz, dass sich ganz gut biegen lässt. Google mal, es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten Holz zu biegen. Das bekommt man schon hin. Frag doch einfach deinen Bekannten.


----------



## Max76 (4. Januar 2013)

Ob ein Subwoofer bis 25Hz, 20Hz oder sogar tiefer geht merkt man sehr wohl und Material dafür gibt es auch genug, ist aber dafür gar nicht zwingend erforderlich. Die meisten Subwoofer im Budget Bereich spielen zwar 28-25 Hz bei -3 bis -6 dB und erreichen auch 20 Hz nur verlieren sie hier so massiv an Pegel das man davon kaum oder nichts mitbekommt. Nehme ich mit jetzt mal einen Subwoofer der linear abgestimmt ist bis 20Hz, solche Geräte gibt so ab ca. 500€ und hat einen direkten verglich bei gleichem Quellmaterial kommt der Aha Effekt und das grinsen im Gesicht.
 Ein geschlossener Subwoofer macht auch 25Hz nur mit weniger Pegel im Vergleich zum Bassreflex bei gleichem Aktivmodul, und ab da hat er bis 20Hz einen massiven Pegelabfall und benötigt das 2-3 fache an Verstärker Leistung um dies auszugleichen was aber wieder eine Entzerrung erfordert in form eines Elkro rauh oder Digital im Aktivmodul welche aber eben wie gesagt erheblich Leistung benötigt.
 Das ein geschlossener Subwoofer präziser ist als ein Bassreflex ist auch nicht richtig, sowie die aussage je größer das Chassis und so träger werden sie, wird ja gerne verallgemeinert, und mag auf die günstigen Chassis zutreffen nur ist es eben falsch.
 Es kommt immer darauf an was man damit erreichen will, soll das Teil klein sein und sich dezent im Wohnraum integrieren, mag ein geschlossener ein guter Kompromiss sein. Will ich aber im Heimkino so richtig druck haben (druck und keine Gedröhne von Raummoden) dazu noch ordentlich Tiefgang, kommt man einem Reflex eher ans Ziel.
 Beim Selbstbau Subwoofer würde ich eher zum Mivoc AWM124 greifen, das ist ein guter einstieg. Wenn etwas mehr Budget zur Verfügung steht Wavecor, Peerless oder Aura Sound.
 Meine zwei Vorschläge:
 Geschlossen Quint Cube 12
 Bassreflex Sub AWM 12, HE-MaxiSub270


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Januar 2013)

Max76 schrieb:


> Ob ein Subwoofer bis 25Hz, 20Hz oder sogar tiefer geht merkt man sehr wohl und Material dafür gibt es auch genug, ist aber dafür gar nicht zwingend erforderlich.



So viel Material gibt es da nicht. Natürliche Instrumente spielen von sehr wenigen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen bei weitem nicht so tief und auch bei elektronisch erzeugter Musik gehts meist nicht so tief, weil es wenig Sinn macht Musik zu produzieren, die von 99,99% aller Konsumenten nicht richtig abgespielt werden kann.

Bei Filmen gibt es Beispiele mit derart tiefen Effekten, aber auch da ist beileibe nicht jeder Film betroffen. Ich glaube Fluch der Karibik 3(?) hat ne Szene drin bei der es deutlich unter 20Hz runtergeht. Der Film wirkt aber auch bei nem 25Hz Sub schon sehr bedrohlich.



Max76 schrieb:


> Die meisten Subwoofer im Budget Bereich spielen zwar 28-25 Hz bei -3 bis -6 dB und erreichen auch 20 Hz nur verlieren sie hier so massiv an Pegel das man davon kaum oder nichts mitbekommt.



alle Subwoofer (und alle anderen Boxen auch) erreichen 20Hz oder auch 10Hz, die Frage ist bei welchem Pegel.  Bei nem -3dB Punkt von 25Hz ist aber ber Pegel bei 20Hz noch nicht so sehr abgesunken, dass man davon nichts mitbekommt. Hier muss man die Bauart dann auch mal mit in die Betrachtung mit einbeziehen. Ein geschlossener 25Hz Subwoofer ist bei 20Hz noch ein gutes Stück lauter als einer mit Bassreflex. Deswegen kann man die einfache Angabe der unteren Grenzfrequenz nicht für so nen Vergleich heranziehen. Die Bauart bzw. der Frequenzverlauf ist da fürs Empfinden mindestens ebenso wichtig!



Max76 schrieb:


> Nehme ich mit jetzt mal einen Subwoofer der linear abgestimmt ist bis 20Hz, solche Geräte gibt so ab ca. 500€ und hat einen direkten verglich bei gleichem Quellmaterial kommt der Aha Effekt und das grinsen im Gesicht.



Hast du schonmal einen Subwoofer selbst abgestimmt? Dabei lernt man viel über solche Dinge. Vor allem lernt man, dass in der Region ein paar Hertz hin oder her völlig irrelevant sind. Da sind andere Parameter viel wichtiger.



Max76 schrieb:


> Ein geschlossener Subwoofer macht auch 25Hz nur mit weniger Pegel im Vergleich zum Bassreflex bei gleichem Aktivmodul, und ab da hat er bis 20Hz einen massiven Pegelabfall und benötigt das 2-3 fache an Verstärker Leistung um dies auszugleichen was aber wieder eine Entzerrung erfordert in form eines Elkro rauh oder Digital im Aktivmodul welche aber eben wie gesagt erheblich Leistung benötigt.



Das ist so überhaupt nicht richtig, sondern hängt immer vom Chassis, der Abstimmung und was weiß ich ab. Natürlich hat ein und dasselbe Chassis in nem Bassreflexgehäuse einen höheren Wirkungsgrad im Tiefbass und kann auch lauter spielen. Aber die Frage ist ob dieses mehr an Lautstärke überhaupt erforderlich ist. Kleines Beispiel: Meine LS spielen locker bis ca. 112db pro Seite bevor sie wirklich unangenehm klingen. Das ist zwar schön und gut, bloß ist es auch völlig unwichtig, weil ich sie nie in diesem Bereich bewege. 
Wichtig ist eher, ob ein Subwoofer genug Pegel machen kann für die Anforderung des Besitzers, nicht zwingend wieviel Headroom er noch hat!

Ferner ist es schlichtweg falsch, dass der Pegelabfall bei nem geschlossenen Gehäuse nach unten stärker ist als bei nem Bassreflexgehäuse. Der Bassreflexwoofer fällt doppelt so steil ab wie ein geschlossenes Gehäuse! Bei gleichem oder sehr ähnlichen -3dB Punkt klingt deswegen ein geschlossener Sub subjektiv "tiefer" als ein ventilierter. 

Das mit dem rauhen Elko hast du offenbar nicht verstanden und solltest es nochmals bei Timmi nachlesen. Da gehts darum das Gehäuse kleiner zu machen und dabei die Grenzfrequenz zu halten. Nachteil ist, dass etwas Präzision flöten geht. Ist zwar meist immer noch besser als bei ner Bassreflexabstimmung, aber wenns nicht sein muss würde ich da immer drauf verzichten.

Und die Entzerrung im Aktivmodul (oder eben in der Weiche wenn mans hochwertig machen will) kann im übrigen natürlich auch analog erfolgen. Abgesehen davon ist es mMn völlig legitim. Verstärkerleistung ist nicht sehr teuer und wir reden ja bei normalen Lautstärken immernoch von sehr moderaten benötigten Leistungen. Mit nem 100W Verstärker kommt man im Wohnbereich allermeistens auch bei sehr großzügigem Boost noch ziemlich weit.



Max76 schrieb:


> Das ein geschlossener Subwoofer präziser ist als ein Bassreflex ist auch nicht richtig, sowie die aussage je größer das Chassis und so träger werden sie, wird ja gerne verallgemeinert, und mag auf die günstigen Chassis zutreffen nur ist es eben falsch.



Oh es mag geschlossene Subwoofer geben die nicht so präzise sind wie ein gut gemachtes Bassreflexteil - geschenkt. Aber ein gut gemachter geschlossener Subwoofer spielt erheblich knackiger und präziser als eine noch so gute Bassreflexkiste. Das ist ja auch von der Physik gedeckt und selbst leicht nachzuhören indem man mal direkt vergleicht.

Was mich aber interessiert. Wo habe ich die schwachsinnige Aussage getroffen, dass ein großes Chassis träger ist als ein kleines? Das ist hanebüchen und auch hier wiederspricht die Physik...



Max76 schrieb:


> Es kommt immer darauf an was man damit erreichen will, soll das Teil klein sein und sich dezent im Wohnraum integrieren, mag ein geschlossener ein guter Kompromiss sein. Will ich aber im Heimkino so richtig druck haben (druck und keine Gedröhne von Raummoden) dazu noch ordentlich Tiefgang, kommt man einem Reflex eher ans Ziel.



Mit nem gut gemachten geschlossenen Sub muss man keinerlei Kompromiss eingehen. Druck ohne Ende plus Präzision und ordentlich Pegel. Damit kann man alles erreichen wie bei nem Bassreflexsub nur eben mit mehr Präzision.

Noch besser wirds dann erst, wenn man einen guten Di(Ri)pol oder ein Basshorn realisieren kann. Erstere sind bei den meisten leider nicht zu stellen und benötigen wenngleich kaum Platz so doch einen Haufen Membranfläche und eine wirklich freie Aufstellung m Raum. Und Hörner sind, wenn sie Bass machen sollen nicht wirklich klein, sogar ein gut gemachtes Eckhorn ist riesig...

Alternativ wäre speziell fürs Heimkino noch eine TML interessant. Präziser als Bassreflex, dazu wirklich schweinetief abstimmbar - aber auch eher nicht klein...


----------

